# Does Dish want their equipment back???



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

I canceled my service on 10/13 and was told that they would send the boxes to ship back the receiver (ViP622), remotes and eyeballs from the dish. I was told that if they did not receive them in 30 days I would be charged the cost of the above items. After two weeks and no boxes to ship back I chatted up Dish and was told the boxes are on their way, waited another week and again no boxes. Chatted up Dish again and was told the same thing the boxes are on their way. Waited another week and again no boxes, chatted them up again and was told they are on their way. It has now been over a month and I still have not received the boxes to ship the stuff back, nor have I been charged anything either. Does Dish really not want this stuff back?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You should check your credit card and make sure they didn't charge you for them already. I wouldn't be surprised to hear they did that after the 30 days.

I haven't ever canceled my Dish service... but I do remember it taking more than a week to get an empty box to return a receiver after a swap.

Fortunately I'm now a box ahead as they sent me 2 boxes when they finally did send... so now I have a spare in case I ever do cancel!


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Stewarts right,
Double check to make sure you haven't been charged. I would call ever friggin day, to get that box. 
I upgraded a ViP211 to ViP722, and they sent a dealer out to install it, and he took the ViP211, and I "assumed" he would be sending it back. 2 calls from Dish asking for it back. One UPS driver at my door expecting to pickup a box, I ended up getting charged for it. 3 months later after fighting with Dish and the local installer, my missing ViP211 showed up. To late for me, Dish wouldn't let me send the friggin thing back, as it had been over 30days after I been billed for it. Now I have a ViP211 sitting around with no purpose in life. I have a 510 it could replace, but I refuse to pay to get the EHD enabled for it. So watch yourself get it taken care of, heck even ask for the location in Dallas, pay the 14.95 to send it ground, to save yourself a couple of hundred.


----------



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> You should check your credit card and make sure they didn't charge you for them already. I wouldn't be surprised to hear they did that after the 30 days.
> 
> I haven't ever canceled my Dish service... but I do remember it taking more than a week to get an empty box to return a receiver after a swap.
> 
> Fortunately I'm now a box ahead as they sent me 2 boxes when they finally did send... so now I have a spare in case I ever do cancel!


I don't remember which credit card I used to start my service, but nothing has been charged to my cards yet. I will try again to contact them about the boxes, but it just seems they don't want their equipment back.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Dumb question but are you sure they are sending it to the right address?

The one time I had to swap my old for a new they sent me 2 or 3 boxes just for the 1 receiver. IIRC they sent me one for every time I called them.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

eichenberg said:


> I don't remember which credit card I used to start my service, but nothing has been charged to my cards yet. I will try again to contact them about the boxes, but it just seems they don't want their equipment back.


Only because I have been burned by Dish on this one. Cover yourself and they will be sending the box to you UPS, call back in and ask for a Tracking number.


----------



## samsmith (Oct 31, 2009)

Find out to which address they have sent the box's


----------



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

the saga continues...got a call from dish yesterday stating they are going to charge my cc for failure to return equipment. Chatted them up and the guy said he would notate account and send boxes out. I asked for a phone call with the tracking numbers and was told they can not do that. I would haveto contact them today to get tracking number. Fine...chatted them up today and was provided a tracking number. All is good, so I thought. Proceeded to track the boxes and the tracking number the person gave me was a package that was delivered on 9/25 to someone other than me in my city (keep in mind I did not cancel my service until 10/13, so this obviously is not my tracking number). The person proceeds to tell them I will have to wait until tomorrow to get a new tracking number. 

Anyone have the name and phone number of a high up person that I can talk directly to. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## kpaustin (Jul 18, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

kpaustin said:


> [email protected]


Thank you very much. I just sent an e-mail off, we will see what happens now.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

eichenberg said:


> Thank you very much. I just sent an e-mail off, we will see what happens now.


I posted this before, and as a reminder STAY up on this one. I was burned going through the motions thinking common sense would win out. DO NOT COUNT on Common Sense winning out.


----------



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

Finally getting somewhere. Not sure if it was the letter I sent to [email protected] (as I have not been contacted yet in regards to that letter) or if I finally got someone who actually cared. It took two more contacts to Dish. This last time the person gave me a reference number and then today I got an e-mail with the tracking number for the boxes. thank you all for your help in this insane situation.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I hate to say it, but at some point I would have offered to just get my own boxes to send them off to Dish. I know you shouldn't have to, but what you are going through isn't worth the aggravation IMO.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

If you did that you would have to pay the shipping. When they send the boxes they also send the return shipping paperwork so the shipping charge is on them.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

It costs about $14.95 to ship the box back to them. They will charge over $200 for the box. Spending $15 to save $185 or more is a good deal. NOT convienent, but a better deal.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> If you did that you would have to pay the shipping. When they send the boxes they also send the return shipping paperwork so the shipping charge is on them.


I agree.....but the aggravation isn't worth it at some point IMO.


----------

